# Paws with 4 instead of 5? Curious...



## Yaps (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi there. I am just wondering... Is there a reason why paws have 4 digits? 

Might be an odd question... But I am just wondering...


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 3, 2009)

>> Dewclaw

That's where the 'missing fifth digit' went to.  And yes, it's frequently omitted from simplified, cartoon-inspired visual styles.

(So, too, is the practice of drawing paws with only 3 toes instead of four.)


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 3, 2009)

Most animals have 4 paw pads,and 1 pad a bit on the leg, away from the paws it self


----------



## Yaps (Oct 3, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> >> Dewclaw
> 
> That's where the 'missing fifth digit' went to.  And yes, it's frequently omitted from simplified, cartoon-inspired visual styles.
> 
> (So, too, is the practice of drawing paws with only 3 toes instead of four.)



lol I see. Cool thanks!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 3, 2009)

The Wikipedia image ofa dog's paw (with labels) makes it pretty clear; if you compare that to a human hand, the dewclaw's right where the "thumb" would be.


----------



## sakket (Oct 4, 2009)

owow. i better remember this.


----------



## krisCrash (Oct 8, 2009)

Cats don't have dewclaws on their hind feet anyway, and only have 4 toes there
Unless they are polydactyl kitties, in which case the 5th back toe strangely can be a dewclaw (but it doesn't have to be) instead of a plain duplicated digit.


----------

